# ¿Dónde conseguir Alambre de Litz?



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Lo que tendríamos que hacer es una "vaquita" para comprar alambre de Litz ya que no es fácil de conseguir y para hacer una buena radio, es casi como indispensable.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Buena idea Black, eso es muy cierto sin ese material se complica mucho y de paso por algo que se me esta ocurriendo cual es el cacharro más potennte que hiciste y que alcance tenie o tiene?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Supongo que te referís a TX en RF no?
Si es así, uno con 4 6DQ6 a la salida, cerca de 480 watts en los picos de modulación.
Y el alcance dependía de las condiciones de propagación, pero llegué a comunicarme con todo el país.
Eso sí, solo transmitía en 80 metros.
En 40, con la misma potencia, se puede llegar muchísimo más.
La modulación era con portadora controlada.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Si a TX me refería 
Eso esta interesante Black para los 40 se puede utilizar los mismos tubos o harina falta otror?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

No, los mismos, y aún funcionan bien en 20 metros y en 6 metros.
Trabajándolos "suaves", le podes sacar 30 o 40 watts por lámpara. 
Y como no las usan para audio, son aún muy fáciles y baratas de conseguir.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Habia visto une emisora en el litoral o en Santa Fe no recuerdo bien que tiene un transmisor todo echo con 6DQ6, obvio una buena cantidad, y comentaban que a pesar de la cantidad que llevaba, tenian mayor duración en horas/TX que una valvula especifica y que también eran más baratas

Por aqui en los 60-80's fue muy famoso el cordobesito, que empelaba también una 6DQ6 y entregaba unos 30W pero era BLU, fue muy utilizado por los estudiantes para comunicarse con sus seres queridos, claor no habia telrfonía como hoy en dia tan difudndida ni terreste y mucho menos satelital


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Bueno, durante años, hacía una "rueda" a eso de las 14 Hs, y me comunicaba con un tío muy querido que vivía en Mar del Plata, y llueve o truene, me comunicaba igual, con 1 sola 6DQ6, pero lo hacía de piratex, ya que nunca subí de novicio (para transmitir, solo conmutaba la bobina del PI de salida (una derivación) y doblaba la frecuencia justo ahí (una chanchada, pero bueno, eran unos pocos minutillos <= como dijera Flanders).


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

jajaja pero eso le daba más sabor a la cosa.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Tengo por algún lado guardo un correo de una fábrica acá en Argentina que hace el alambre de Litz, cualquier tamaño y medida, si querés lo busco y te lo paso.
En algunos días espero poder rearmar aunque sea a medias mi yerta, y de paso traer muchas cosas, dentro de ellas, el transmisor que te conté. Cuando lo pueda hacer, subo unos fotos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Si, buscalo, porque ain ese alambre se nos can a conplicar las cosas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

http://www.energysaver.com.ar/home/producto.php?codprodu_id=36
No encuentro el email, pero esta es su *weba* <=

PD: te doy el placer de contar porqué este alambre es muy particular


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

A que bueno, que puedas subir algunas fotos, siempre me querido meter en ese tema porque me parece apasionante, y de a poco fui adquiriendo cosas, hasta compre un trnasmisor que esta completo habia que limpiarlo controlar algunas cosas y listo, pero todo eso y otras cosas se esfumaron porque para mi mujer eso era basura, y alla fueron con el tiempo 2 radios castillos completas con todos sus tubos, Tenina los 2A3 RCA

Varios mecanismos de dial, incluso uno que era fantástico, no tenia hilos trabajaba con un sistema de discos, el dial en si era inmenso y un sistema muy simple e ingenioso te permitia mover muy suavemente el tanden... tambien otro con un sistema de doble polea calculo que de los primeros de ese tipo, tandens tanto de aluminio como de láminas de bronce y de latón tratado no se oxidaban esos tenian un sistema de demultiplicación a engranaje y motado sobre bolas una suavidad....

Eso y miles de cosas más, formas de bobinas mucha cantidad de alambre de litz incluso  alambre plateado.... unos trimes de base cerámica que eran una joyita, alguanas rarezas como trimers concenctiros tenian un gusano y eran cilindros concentrícos y entraban uno dentro de los otros muy parecido a algunos que vi en alguans de la primeras radios philps de estado solido, una cantidad de material que era una verdadera reliquia hoy en dia, mejor no seguir acordandome.....

Black done consigo alambre plateado?

*Alambre de Litz*

Bueno este alambre tiene dos peculiaridades muy importantes, por ser varios alambres aislados y trenzados diminuye el efecto pelicluar muy importante a altas frecuencias disminuyendo las perdidas, y tambien por su forma de estar contruido eleva la relación impedancia/ resistencia dando como resultado un Q mucho más elevado que con un almabre sólido.
Si dije algún disparate, o me olvide algo corrigame Master Black


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

> Black done consigo alambre plateado?


Yo nunca lo pude conseguir, pero como se necesita en cantidades ínfimas, creo que lo más fácil y barato es hacerlo, bandeja, plata, electrolito, corriente, alambre de cobre y listo, no sé cuán bien quedará, pero regulando la corriente, se me ocurre que no es muy complicado.



> *Alambre de Litz*
> 
> Bueno este alambre tiene dos peculiaridades muy importantes, por ser  varios alambres aislados y trenzados diminuye el efecto pelicluar muy  importante a altas frecuencias disminuyendo las perdidas, y tambien por  su forma de estar contruido eleva la relación impedancia/ resistencia  dando como resultado un Q mucho más elevado que con un almabre sólido.
> Si dije algún disparate, o me olvide algo corrigame Master Black


Solo agregar que por lo que leí, la capacidad parásita disminuye exponencialmente o algo así , con eso, la frecuencia de auto-resonancia queda muy lejos de la de trabajo.
Y lo de master, nada de nada, soy un zoólogo frustrado, y leí algún que otro manual (cuando recupere mi biblioteca, subo fotos, en realidad, son más que algún que otro).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

con alambre común  no  funciona bien ,porque es mejor el alambre de liz ?
el alambre ese es el de   que vienen en las antenas de las radios am ?

sale muy caro ese alambre ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

> porque es mejor el alambre de liz ?


Como dijo maese Panda, más Q (mayor selectividad), y como dijo el gato lavandinado, la capacidad parásita es muchisisisimo menor, por ende la autoresonancia está a una frecuencia muchisisisisimo mayor y no molesta.



> el alambre ese es el de   que vienen en las antenas de las radios am ?


Yep, en el núcleo de ferrite tipo barrita.



> sale muy caro ese alambre ?


No tanto si se compra en cantidad, es más, en ML están vendiendo algunas bobinas con muchos metros.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Vamos a averiguarlo y si es necesario haremos una "vaquita" majestad se nos une?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

si claro averiguen y luego vemos el resto .a la vaquita nomas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Litz-wire-30-46...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230aacb83a
Ya estuve mirando, 20 u$ con flete incluido por 60 metros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

unos 80 pesos por 60 metros,no es caro ,yo pence que estaba mas ,voy a preguntar en mis proevedores si lo tienen y luego comento,


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

No hay caso, che...
Se junta el zoológico y hay que limpiar después .

Separado ya del hilo original.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

gracias cacho ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> No hay caso, che...
> Se junta el zoológico y hay que limpiar después .
> 
> Separado ya del hilo original.



ja! me llega la notificación de lo publicado por jack y ohhhh no han ni lo publicado por jack ni lo conversado hace 1 dia horror que paso, corro a moderación a ver que se mandarnon y me ausencia... llego agitado y nada.... no esta que j----a paso? vamos a ver los post de los amigos y ohhh

San Cacho Separo el hilo del hilo..... se estaba enredando? de un hilo nacio otro hilo pero este litz.....


Pero esta vez tratando un tema interesante o no?

Gracias Cachoooo


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Supongo que te referís a TX en RF no?
> Si es así, uno con 4 6DQ6 a la salida, cerca de 480 watts en los picos de modulación.
> Y el alcance dependía de las condiciones de propagación, pero llegué a comunicarme con todo el país.
> Eso sí, solo transmitía en 80 metros.
> ...



¡¡¡ 4-6DQ6´s Moduladas en G2 con portadora controlada y 480 WATTS !!!!!!!!
De acuerdo a esto no comprendo porqué gastan o gastaban tanto dinero las emisoras comerciales en usar moduladores de alto nivel para mantener la portadora constante... 
¿ Portadora controlada o semi controlada?
Yo entiendo que el rendimiento de una valvula amplificadora de RF en clase "C" con cualquier otro tipo de modulación que no sea de alto nivel, nunca supera el 50%.
Trabajé *6 valvulas 6DQ6´s en paralelo,* con 750 volts en placa. Las modulé en todos los modos convencionales conocidos (grilla pantalla, catodo, grilla control, portadora controlada en G2, portadora semi controlada en G2, sistema Telefunken) y el mejor rendimiento lo obtuve con modulación en G2 (grilla pantalla) y con casi  100% de nivel de modulación. El rendimiento en 7Mhz fué del 35%, o sea, solo obtuve 150 watts de RF. Potencia de ENTRADA no es lo mismo que potencia de SALIDA. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

bienvenido ELEKTROLOKO otro genio de las valvulas ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 23, 2011)

Efectivamente potencia de entrada no es lo mismo que de salida.
Y tampoco tengo dudas que la modulación de alto nivel en placa es la que permite la mejor calidad (en Radio Provincia p.ej. tienen 3 4CX15000 en RF y 2 en AF). No obstante, la salvajada que le hacía a mis 6DQ6, no se pueden hacer en las condiciones normales de trabajo, y todo tiene un precio, no podía modular más de 1 minuto aprox. ya que las placas se coloreaban 
Además, mientras no modulaba la salida era casi nula, lo cual no es grato para el oyente, ya que aparecen ruidos como si desapareciese la portadora.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

*Rendimiento* es una cosa y *mejor calidad *es otra. 
ES completamente posible obtener buena calidad de audio con modulaciones de bajo nivel. Pero RENDIMIENTOS ALTOS....mmmmm... 
Pero bien, da gusto leer de valvulas, alambre Litz, valvulas rojas y especialmente de 6DQ6´s... en tu país hay verdaderos devotos de esas maravillosas "lamparas" y han construido transmisores de primer nivel.
Me imagino que debes conocer estas páginas, pero para aquellos que no y quieren "excitarse" viendo estas maravillas construidas alrededor de las inmortales 6DQ6´s las dejo colgadas aquí:
www.lu1dce.com.ar
www.lu8eha.com.ar
www.lu1dcl.com.ar
www.lu2dcc.com.ar

Pueden comprar 100 metros de alambre litz entre todos y luego repartirse los alambres, alcanza para todos... 

Si, el gran problema de la portadora controlada se produce en las pausas de la voz, salvo en los viejos receptores con CAG muy lento o retardado. De ahí que tuvo más acogida la portadora semi controlada, que mantenía la potencia en un nivel no inferior al tercio de la potencia plena con máxima modulación. Entonces al aumentar tres o cuatro veces la potencia no habían cambios tan dramáticos en el control de ganacia del receptor. Abrazos, Saludos, Éxitos...!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO cuanto tengas enlaces sobre radios,válvulas y esas cosas,por aquí ay una buena colección estas invitado a postearlas por aquí para agrandar la colección  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 25, 2011)

Estoy reuniendo enlaces para publicarlos.... gracias por la invitación... y eso está muy bueno, lo de radios antiguas, Circuitos, solo valvulas, etc. FELICITACIONES . Saludos.


----------

